# AOL Email Contact recovery?



## RadioSites (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had my web based AOL email account hacked. They sent out a message then deleted my contact list so I cannot send a 'do not respond' message. Is there any way I can recover the contact list?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

AOL have online resources that you might want to try first.

Webmail > > AOL Mail Help

AOL Mail Questions > > Explore Questions on aol mail on AOL Answers including "Missing E-Mails Today?"

How to recover AOL Mail etc > > AOL Email - How To Information | eHow.com


----------

